# No enciende el televisor y hace pitidos



## Sergioa

El televisor se me apagó al cambiar la sintonia con el mando a distancia. Se puso la pantalla en negro y hace un pitido intermitente cada 1segundo aproximadamente, la luz que se enciende cuando se enciende el televisor no luce. Que puede ser?


----------



## zopilote

Lo más probable es que se haya malogrado el horizontal de la TV.


----------



## oscarzx

Buenas tardes amigos, tengo un televisor pero no se que marca es, el numero de chasis es PW3034,  y tiene un integrado SANYO, el problema es que un dia cayo un rayo, se apago y no volvio a encender, le cambie el transistor principal del vertical y nada, el siempre ha tenido un pito que suena cada vez que se enchufa y este pito sigue normal, espero me puedan ayudar. Gracias


----------



## LEON ARG

tuve un problema similar, se apagó y comenzó a hacer pitidos, cambié el horizontal y duró una semana hasta que volvió el problema. Estoy pensando en cambiar el flyback.


----------



## oscarzx

oscarzx dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos, tengo un televisor pero no se que marca es, el numero de chasis es PW3034,  y tiene un integrado SANYO, el problema es que un dia cayo un rayo, se apago y no volvio a encender, le cambie el transistor principal del vertical y nada, el siempre ha tenido un pito que suena cada vez que se enchufa y este pito sigue normal, espero me puedan ayudar. Gracias



hago una aclaracion, el pito siempre ha sonado, creo que es para indicar al usuario que le llega corriente a la tarjeta.


----------



## eysaku

buenas si es un pitico que no es habitual en el tv pueden ser dos cosas o el flyback o algun condesador si ha pasado que le cayo un rayo antes no encedida tenia un corto probablemente sea el flyback que al haber fuga en el mismo se escucha un pitico como de descarga


----------



## elbrujo

El pitido es de la fuente que se protege y se apaga para que no se queme todo..


----------



## oscarzx

eysaku dijo:


> buenas si es un pitico que no es habitual en el tv pueden ser dos cosas o el flyback o algun condesador si ha pasado que le cayo un rayo antes no encedida tenia un corto probablemente sea el flyback que al haber fuga en el mismo se escucha un pitico como de descarga




eysaku, el pitido lo tiene desde nuevo, creo que es como dice el brujo, es para protejer la fuente, hay algunos tv que tienen un led que permanece encendido cuando la tv se encuentra conenctada, mas no encendida, el mio tiene es un pito que suena cada vez que el tv se enchufa, el pito es normal. pero de todos modos muchas gracias.


----------



## Pedro Pihuave

Hola con todos, también tengo un problema similar con mi tv, la diferencia es que la mía nunca sonó, simplemente un día dejó de funcionar y cuando se intentó encenderla comenzó este sonidito que es más bien como un pequeño silbido interminable, he leído sobre el tema en el foro pero quisiera estar seguro, tengo un 60% de convencimiento que este sonido sale de un capacitor de 470uf 200V (60% de convencimiento porque me da miedo acercar mi oreja mientras el tv está encendido jaja) pero también dicen por ahí en otro tema que hay que cambiar todos los capacitores, la pregunta es: en verdad tengo que cambiarlos todos o solo el que yo creo que está sonando? Por si las dudas adjunto una foto que le tomé a la placa, tengo un 100% de convencimiento que el sonidito sale de la parte que está encerrada en línea punteada. Puede alguien explicarme por qué se produce este efecto en un capacitor? Qué es lo que hace que llegue a este estado de sonido? Por favor ayúdenme que mandar a arreglar este tv me costaría la tercera parte de uno nuevo, además me estarían ayudando doble porque tengo un monitor de PC que tiene exactamente el mismo síntoma, solo que este, aunque no me lo crean, en vez de sonar como pequeño silbido, suena como direccional de carro, en serio. Gracias a todos


----------



## anx

> Hola con todos, también tengo un problema similar con mi tv, la  diferencia es que la mía nunca sonó, simplemente un día dejó de  funcionar y cuando se intentó encenderla comenzó este sonidito que es  más bien como un pequeño silbido interminable, he leído sobre el tema en  el foro pero quisiera estar seguro, tengo un 60% de convencimiento que  este sonido sale de un capacitor de 470uf 200V (60% de convencimiento  porque me da miedo acercar mi oreja mientras el tv está encendido jaja)  pero también dicen por ahí en otro tema que hay que cambiar todos los  capacitores, la pregunta es: en verdad tengo que cambiarlos todos o solo  el que yo creo que está sonando? Por si las dudas adjunto una foto que  le tomé a la placa, tengo un 100% de convencimiento que el sonidito sale  de la parte que está encerrada en línea punteada. Puede alguien  explicarme por qué se produce este efecto en un capacitor? Qué es lo que  hace que llegue a este estado de sonido? Por favor ayúdenme que mandar a  arreglar este tv me costaría la tercera parte de uno nuevo, además me  estarían ayudando doble porque tengo un monitor de PC que tiene  exactamente el mismo síntoma, solo que este, aunque no me lo crean, en  vez de sonar como pequeño silbido, suena como direccional de carro, en  serio. Gracias a todos



Parece ser que el pitido que te hace el tv es el llamdo "efecto hipo", ese pitido lo genera el choper al intentar arrancar que es el transformador grande de la fuente. Comprueba el transitor de lineas.


----------



## eLBARDOS

si vas a remplazar los filtros, comienza por los mas alto de voltaje. Y respecto al monitor que tienen parece ser el relay que se activa y se desactiva tal ves un problema de proteccion


----------



## Josefe17

Si no quieres acercar la oreja, pon un micrófono. Yo que tú nunca acercaría la oreja...

Josefe17


----------



## Pedro Pihuave

josefe17 dijo:


> Si no quieres acercar la oreja, pon un micrófono. Yo que tú nunca acercaría la oreja...
> 
> Josefe17



jajaja gracias por la advertencia, tal vez me falte aún mucho en electrónica pero si creo que leí bien el aviso en la placa del tv y del monitor que decía "warning high voltage" jaja no voy a acercar mi oreja. Gracias voy a ver lo del transformador, lo del transistor y lo de los filtros y avisaré sobre lo que pasó por si le llega a pasar a alguien lo misno. Saludos y exitos a todos los amantes de la electrónica.


----------



## fernandor85

Y amigo que paso con el tele?? es que tengo uno que hace lo mismo. saludos


----------



## pandacba

ah deberias consular al gran repardor de TV's de bahia, a don Cacho(y no el buenaventura)
Este post tiene más de 1 año y estas preguntando a una persona en particualar queno sabes siquiea si sigue en el foro
Realiza tu pregunta en forma generica a los integrantes del foro y pon detalles de tu equipo como ocurrio 

Por otro lado tenes concocimientos de electrónica?


----------

